# Changing guaranteed rules



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

The guarantee here was $30 an hour availble on thur, fri, and sat nights.

The rule waz clearly written as must average one trip per hour online. On thursday there were an absurd number of drivers out and no demand. I got one ride in three hours.

Today they have changed the page to say only hours where you complete a ride count.

I will no longer meet the minimu hour requirements with their changed rules after the fact. This has to be illegal.


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

You prolly got a guarantee email spelling out the conditions that had to be met. You should email uber after you get your pay statement on Monday if you are being shorted on the guarantee pay. Uber cannot weasel out of paying the guaranteed pay by changing the terms post facto.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

winston said:


> The guarantee here was $30 an hour availble on thur, fri, and sat nights.
> 
> The rule waz clearly written as must average one trip per hour online. On thursday there were an absurd number of drivers out and no demand. I got one ride in three hours.
> 
> ...


What area are you in that Uber pulled this underhanded stunt?


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Denver, Almost positive they realized that way too many drivers signed up for the guarantee and that on Thur/Sat they were making nothing and they'd owe a bunch of guarantee money for those nights, so they changed the rules.


----------



## Marbles (Aug 8, 2014)

In Houston, they've changed the guarantee from 
1) be online from 11-2
2) complete 4 rides between 11-2 and to get the guaranteed amount.

Chances are if you stay out that late, you'll get the 3 rides and it will be more than the guarantee.
In most cases, when i actually do get the guarantee, it just bumps it up a couple of dollars.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

winston said:


> The guarantee here was $30 an hour availble on thur, fri, and sat nights.
> 
> The rule waz clearly written as must average one trip per hour online. On thursday there were an absurd number of drivers out and no demand. I got one ride in three hours.
> 
> ...


If you look at it like this. You had to average 1 trip an hour to qualify for the $30 per hour. Since you had 1 trip for 3 hours you did not qualify. With the new way you qualify for the 1 hour you did get a trip. $30 less fare. How is this not better for you?


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

pengduck said:


> If you look at it like this. You had to average 1 trip an hour to qualify for the $30 per hour. Since you had 1 trip for 3 hours you did not qualify. With the new way you qualify for the 1 hour you did get a trip. $30 less fare. How is this not better for you?


You had to average one trip per hour during the busy hours for the weekend. I did 12 trips total in 10 hours, thus I easily qualify via the original rules. On thursday/saturday however it was dead and I had 4 hours with no trips. Thus I don't qualify for their new rules and predictably they are not paying the guarantee.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

winston said:


> You had to average one trip per hour during the busy hours for the weekend. I did 12 trips total in 10 hours, thus I easily qualify via the original rules. On thursday/saturday however it was dead and I had 4 hours with no trips. Thus I don't qualify for their new rules and predictably they are not paying the guarantee.


Sorry I misunderstood. Must be all this Uber BS!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Guys if you get close to your hour make a call for a ride on your own phone if none comes in. it may cost you $3 for the ride but you get it back minus 20% and you get your hour minimum. Worked like a charm for me on Saturday when I sat in the car for


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Guys if you get close to your hour make a call for a ride on your own phone if none comes in. it may cost you $3 for the ride but you get it back minus 20% and you get your hour minimum. Worked like a charm for me on Saturday when I sat in the car for


Thats something Doyle would do !


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

<-------Banker by day. Knows how to turn over a profit. Same thing when they tell you they are giving free rides in the area up to $20 bucks for things like getting people to events and polls on voting day.

Who said you can't drive yourself for the free $20 bucks. And the $5 bucks cash they give you with your driver Promo code. Just use your PAX code and take the $20 free ride. use it when you get one of those long runs out of town and use them to get you back in the city.

Add that multiple accounts you may have with Uber lets say 1 for the wife and the kids. Well you see where I'm going with this for quick extra cash.

Yep I'm full of great ideas.


----------



## cleaningman (Aug 18, 2014)

winston said:


> You had to average one trip per hour during the busy hours for the weekend. I did 12 trips total in 10 hours, thus I easily qualify via the original rules. On thursday/saturday however it was dead and I had 4 hours with no trips. Thus I don't qualify for their new rules and predictably they are not paying the guarantee.


It appears that Uber's philosophy in offering this guaranteed hourly rate is to get as many drivers as possible out on the road, effectively saturating the market, and making it difficult for every driver out there to meet that quota.

Thus, drivers end up with making less money per hour than they have in the past when guaranteed rates weren't in effect. I see this first hand in the Ann Arbor market that I drive in. I only drive on Friday and Saturday nights, and ever since Uber started offering guaranteed hourly rates, my ride requests have sharply decreased during what used to be quite a busy time for me.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Guys if you get close to your hour make a call for a ride on your own phone if none comes in. it may cost you $3 for the ride but you get it back minus 20% and you get your hour minimum. Worked like a charm for me on Saturday when I sat in the car for


you are about to be deactivated, genius. This has been tried and failed.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

winston said:


> The guarantee here was $30 an hour availble on thur, fri, and sat nights.
> 
> The rule waz clearly written as must average one trip per hour online. On thursday there were an absurd number of drivers out and no demand. I got one ride in three hours.
> 
> ...


I have put up numerous posts warning about Uber's guarantee tactics. Most frequently you are really only guaranteed to be ****ed.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> you are about to be deactivated, genius. This has been tried and failed.


Where does it say I can't be the rider in my own car? Kind of sounds like another grey area to me. The Email says complete 1 ride per hour. Well they didn't say a ride from anyone other than yourself. Just use an account under another name genius.


----------



## UbermanFLL (Oct 1, 2014)

Last week I made more in guarantee than on actual fares. This week only made $22 but far exceeded the $22/hr guarantee for all but a couple of hours. The guarantee seems to be working for me. My territory is Fort Lauderdale but will work Miami if my rides lead me there.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Where does it say I can't be the rider in my own car? Kind of sounds like another grey area to me. The Email says complete 1 ride per hour. Well they didn't say a ride from anyone other than yourself. Just use an account under another name genius.


your rational will not work on Uber. They will (and have) claimed that you are "gaming the system". You WILL be deactivated, probably by the end of the week when the weekly invoices are processed for payment.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Hmmmmmm...well no deactivation so far....guess we will see. Will report back if it happens. But I doubt it. They can't relate the driver with the user. Information does not match.

Not to mention they don't have an oversaturated market here yet. In fact they are always short drivers as it's so new in this market so deactivating anyone at this stage is shooting themselves in the foot. Right now drivers have the upper hand. Average rating in this market is sitting around a 4.5. So I'm sure they have bigger fish to fry than a driver who holds a 4.95 rating. And has activated about 100+ users on his account in 4 weeks. So if they want to drop me...be my guest. Their loss. This is not my full time job. I'm here for the quick startup cash.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Hmmmmmm...well no deactivation so far....guess we will see. Will report back if it happens. But I doubt it. They can't relate the driver with the user. Information does not match.
> 
> Not to mention they don't have an oversaturated market here yet. In fact they are always short drivers as it's so new in this market so deactivating anyone at this stage is shooting themselves in the foot. Right now drivers have the upper hand. Average rating in this market is sitting around a 4.5. So I'm sure they have bigger fish to fry than a driver who holds a 4.95 rating. And has activated about 100+ users on his account in 4 weeks. So if they want to drop me...be my guest. Their loss. This is not my full time job. I'm here for the quick startup cash.


good luck


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

When all the potential lawsuits catch up to Uber for their deceptive practices it's gonna be interesting indeed


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Hmmmmmm...well no deactivation so far....guess we will see. Will report back if it happens. But I doubt it. They can't relate the driver with the user. Information does not match.
> 
> Not to mention they don't have an oversaturated market here yet. In fact they are always short drivers as it's so new in this market so deactivating anyone at this stage is shooting themselves in the foot. Right now drivers have the upper hand. Average rating in this market is sitting around a 4.5. So I'm sure they have bigger fish to fry than a driver who holds a 4.95 rating. And has activated about 100+ users on his account in 4 weeks. So if they want to drop me...be my guest. Their loss. This is not my full time job. I'm here for the quick startup cash.


To success!...What's good for the goose is good for the gander...I say Travis bend o'er and take it like the "she-man" you prolly are


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Thats something Doyle would do !


That's something I'd do too


----------



## KC Uber Driver (Oct 2, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I have put up numerous posts warning about Uber's guarantee tactics. Most frequently you are really only guaranteed to be ****ed.


LOL.. now that is funny!!


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I have put up numerous posts warning about Uber's guarantee tactics. Most frequently you are really only guaranteed to be ****ed.


Just make sure you don't forget to bring your own lubricant ...Travis likes it dry...


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

They got back to me and said I did qualify but I never opted in so I can't get paid. However, I did in fact opt in and I sent them proof and they paid me some strange amount that couldn't possibly be right and is at least $50 short but whatever I'll take it.


----------

